# installer osx lion ou osx léopard sur pc?



## anthony057 (28 Mars 2012)

bonjours 

Voici ma question , je voudrai savoir  comment faire pour installer osx lion ou osx léopard sur un pc . J'ais bien les 2 systèmes en originale , j'ais aperçu des vidéos sur YouTube etc mais aucunes des solutions  fonction . 
Pouvez vous m'aider ??
si maz question est pas poster a la bonne adresse merci de me le dire


----------



## pimousse42 (28 Mars 2012)

Toi tu va avoir des problèmes.
EN combien de temps se post va t il est verrouillé ?
Tu es sur un forum mac et non pas sur un forum bidouille PC.
La charte parle de respecter les licences, la licences apple dit "installation sur un MAC" et pas "installation sur un mac ou un PC"


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2012)

pimousse42 a dit:


> La charte parle de respecter les licences, la licences apple dit "installation sur un MAC" et pas "installation sur un mac ou un PC"


Il y a quand même un sous forum ou l'on peut parler Hackintosh


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Absolument. Notre collègue *pimousse42* a sans doute loupé un épisode 
Je transfère donc ce fil dans le forum idoine, un peu sombre et obscur, ce qui sied à ces manoeuvres peu licites...


----------



## anthony057 (28 Mars 2012)

ok mais j'ais bien était chez apple et j'ais bien demander sa ; et ils mon dit que c'était légale mais qu'ils le font pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

si je cosntruit une machine avec les mêmes composants que dans un Imac actuel, normalement cela devrait fonctionner correctement ?


----------



## icerose (28 Mars 2012)

se que tu cherches se nomme hackintosh 
en gros tu trouveras facilement toute les infos sur plusieur fofo 
ici il y a de la lecture  du genre
http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/tutoriel-hackintosh-1032412.html

ou

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/un-gros-noob-veut-un-hackintosh-equivalent-macpro-931722.html


un petit effort sur les recherches stp 
sinon tu aurais quoi comme matos ou budget
pourquoi plutot un pc qu un mac?
jeux video ?
bref decrit un peu ton projet


----------



## anthony057 (28 Mars 2012)

Moi je fait de la musique et de la video  ,  j'ais un studio de musique et je fait des clip videos de musique . Pourquoi donc vouloir installer  osx lion sur un pc, ? ben tout simplement par ce que  tout coute moin cher , si j'acheter un mac avec 8go de ram  un dique dur de 1 to par exemple sa va me couter 600 euro ; si je le monte moi meme avec les meem composant 250 euro . Et puis aussi ya que 5 configuration différente pour les imac , donc pas tro de chois pour les carte graphique ect


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Avec l'argent économisé, pense au correcteur orthographique/grammatical. :rateau:


----------



## anthony057 (29 Mars 2012)

pff encore un truck a acheter  ; donc tu comprend  pour je veut passer sur un pc ???


----------



## icerose (29 Mars 2012)

si tu as pas peur de devoir bidouiller pourquoi pas 
tiens en passant
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...reautique-500go-4go/f-1077009-bunpckit32.html
sa peux etre simpa 
sinon tu a du materiel recommander sur cette page 
http://tonymacx86.blogspot.fr/search/label/CustoMac
donc sinon tu as tout le materiel compatible 
au choix 
si tu debutes dans l'aventure 
je te conseil  kakewalk 
tu trouveras pas mal d'explication dans la cave du mac 
donc donne nous la liste du materiel choisi
voir un peux se que tu compte monter pour 250 euro 
cas en moyen le premier prix faut compter 400euro 
sinon sa risque d'etre compliquer


----------



## Keikoku (30 Mars 2012)

pimousse42 a dit:


> Toi tu va avoir des problèmes.
> EN combien de temps se post va t il est verrouillé ?
> Tu es sur un forum mac et non pas sur un forum bidouille PC.
> La charte parle de respecter les licences, la licences apple dit "installation sur un MAC" et pas "installation sur un mac ou un PC"



Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains utilisateurs mac mettent autant de fougue à empêcher les gens de faire de la bidouille... Encore plus lorsque une section du site s'appel "la cave du mac", qui est justement prévue pour ça...

Impressionant...


----------



## Pattedechat (30 Mars 2012)

> Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains utilisateurs mac mettent autant de fougue à empêcher les gens de faire de la bidouille... Encore plus lorsque une section du site s'appel "la cave du mac", qui est justement prévue pour ça...
> 
> Impressionant...



Tout simplement parce ces "gens qui font de la bidouille" vont venir se plaindre dès qu'un truc ne va pas marcher sur leur hackintosh. 

Et à qui ils vont demander de l'aide ? à ceux qui ont acheter un mac, un vrai !


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

anthony057 a dit:


> si je le monte moi meme avec les meem composant 250 euro t



C'est pas un peu juste comme estimation ?


----------



## Keikoku (30 Mars 2012)

Pattedechat a dit:


> Tout simplement parce ces "gens qui font de la bidouille" vont venir se plaindre dès qu'un truc ne va pas marcher sur leur hackintosh.
> 
> Et à qui ils vont demander de l'aide ? à ceux qui ont acheter un mac, un vrai !



Je ne pense pas, vu que les gens qui ont acheté un mac, un vrai, sont justement ceux qui ne parviendront pas à répondre à leur questions...

C'est complétement insensé comme raisonnement...

Pour avoir eu beaucoup de peine à me faire mon mHack, ce n'est en tout cas pas aux gens qui se sont payé un mac à qwui je me suis adressé en premier...

ça tombe sous le sens... Depuis quand un plombier va demander conseil à un libraire pour réparer une installation sanitaire?...

M'enfin bon...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> une installation sanitaire?...



t'as un soucis avec ta chiotte, c'est ça ?



blague à part: 

si j'ai bien compris: il n'est pas illégal de faire un hack, seule la CLUF de MacOs n'est pas respectée, exact ? (pas besoin de rentrer dans un débat juridico pêle burnes  )


----------



## Keikoku (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'as un soucis avec ta chiotte, c'est ça ?



Ton pseudo me semble magistralement bien choisi


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

je t'en prie


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains utilisateurs mac mettent autant de fougue à empêcher les gens de faire de la bidouille... Encore plus lorsque une section du site s'appel "la cave du mac", qui est justement prévue pour ça...
> 
> Impressionant...


Pendant un moment de doute juridique, MacGé s'en est prudemment tenu à éviter le sujet donc tous les fils étaient fermés.
Maintenant, il y a une cave pour les trucs un peu bizarres (Hackintosh, déverrouillage d'appareils iOS &#8212; dans une cave voisine...) mais beaucoup qui étaient habitués à voir les sujets clos sans préavis ne se sont pas encore accoutumés à ce nouveau fonctionnement...

Il reste que, dans l'ensemble, il y a suffisamment à faire avec Mac OS X sur un Mac pour ne pas se casser les pieds avec des machines non homologuées. Autant pour Linux ou FreeBSD, c'est ouvert, autant ici tout est fermé et assez technique. Il est assez fatiguant d'aider quelqu'un qui n'y comprend rien à bidouiller quelque chose dont il ne se sortira pas. Je me vois mal expliquer comment patcher le noyau de Darwin...


----------



## itOtO (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'as un soucis avec ta chiotte, c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas trop où ça en est, mais à l'époque de psystar, certains avait fait remarquer que l'interdiction d'Apple d'installer OSX sur une machine non Apple n'est pas valable dans le droit européen (et donc français) du moment qu'on a bien acheter une version légale de OSX.

Après j'irais pas me frotter aux avocats d'Apple pour avoir la réponse 

Edit: ah ils en parlent ici: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSx86
Bien sûr c'est valable dans les conditions d'une utilisation personnelle (se fabriquer son hackintosh), mais pas pour en faire un commerce (genre psystar).


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Je sais pas trop où ça en est, mais à l'époque de psystar, certains avait fait remarquer que l'interdiction d'Apple d'installer OSX sur une machine non Apple n'est pas valable dans le droit européen (et donc français) du moment qu'on a bien acheter une version légale de OSX.
> 
> Après j'irais pas me frotter aux avocats d'Apple pour avoir la réponse
> 
> ...



c'est donc bien ce que je pensais, merci pour la recherche


----------



## Keikoku (2 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Je sais pas trop où ça en est, mais à l'époque de psystar, certains avait fait remarquer que l'interdiction d'Apple d'installer OSX sur une machine non Apple n'est pas valable dans le droit européen (et donc français) du moment qu'on a bien acheter une version légale de OSX.
> 
> Après j'irais pas me frotter aux avocats d'Apple pour avoir la réponse
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'article de wiki le passage qui soutient qu'en europe, c'est legal pour utilisation personnelle.


----------



## itOtO (2 Avril 2012)

Dans la section 2 aspects juridiques et objections d'Apple.
Attention par contre, il n'y a pas de source! Donc ça reste à vérifié


----------



## Keikoku (2 Avril 2012)

Mmmhh je sais pas comment on fait sur wiki, mais je l'aurais bien marqué comme "référence nécessaire"

X,D


----------



## itOtO (2 Avril 2012)

Il y a un mec d'une vingtaine d'année qui avait lancé un site de vente de hackintosh en France (uinfo.fr), tout le monde en a parlé à l'ouverture, le site a tourné au moins 1an/1an et demi, et j'avoue que j'aurais bien voulu savoir pourquoi il a fermé...
(le truc n'avait pas franchement l'air d'assurer en SAV, donc il y a de grandes chances que les avocats d'apple n'ai rien a voir la dedans  )


----------



## icerose (4 Avril 2012)

je voudrai pas deranger se beau debat sur oui ou non les mhack
un truc sur je pense que techniquement en france il y a une loi donnant le droit de modifier notre materiel 
et donc un mac pro avec carte mere hs a le droit d'etre rectifier par des pieces pc 
et de fonctionner avec mhack 
toujours es t'il que je trouve apple tres cher au niveau materiel 










mais ou en es anthony057 de son idee?


----------



## itOtO (7 Avril 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Mmmhh je sais pas comment on fait sur wiki, mais je l'aurais bien marqué comme "référence nécessaire"
> 
> X,D



Ca manque de source effectivement 
mais un exemple concret va en faveur de ca, c'est le site allemand pearc.de qui vends des hackintosh depuis des annees sans avoir eu de problemes, ca rentre dans tout ce qui est droit de copie privee et d'interoperabilite.


----------



## mac-a-dames (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ajouterais qu'au dela de tout ce qui est juridique, cela permet aussi à certaines personnes de songer à acheter un Mac plus tard (c'est par exemple mon cas, j'étais sur MacOS sur un PC Dell depuis 2 mois avant de m'être décidé à acheter un Macbook alu).


----------



## alexcmoi37 (10 Avril 2012)

mac-a-dames a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ajouterais qu'au dela de tout ce qui est juridique, cela permet aussi à certaines personnes de songer à acheter un Mac plus tard (c'est par exemple mon cas, j'étais sur MacOS sur un PC Dell depuis 2 mois avant de m'être décidé à acheter un Macbook alu).




Moi c'est un peut pareil dans ma famille on est mac depuit 1996 (le 1er mac était powermac 4400/200) quand je suis partie du cocon familiale mon budget été reduit donc j'était sous windob ensuite il y a 1 ans je me suis dit j'ai de la tune jvai macheter un mac mais pour pas etre deçut je vais testé son OS sur mon PC donc  une foie seduit par snow leopar je me suis pris un imac et en 1 ans je suis a 1 imac 1 macbook pro 1 macbook blanc 1 bipro 1,8 etc etc.
le fait d'installé mac osx sur un pc c'est bien pour testé mais pas pour y resté car beaucoup de composants pc (carte wifi) ne sont pas reconnu ou la carte graphique est pas a 100% de ça puissance


----------



## Arlequin (10 Avril 2012)

ça pique les yeux


----------



## Keikoku (11 Avril 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça pique les yeux



Effectivement o'O'


----------

